# S Pass Application Status



## Miss Swan

Has anyone here had experience with applying for a S Pass or applied S Pass for a candidate? My husband's had his S Pass application lodged with his employer who used an employment agent's services to lodge.

I read on MOM's website that processing time is 7 days. Today is Day 7 and we haven't heard any news. We know we can check using FIN number but my husband doesn't want to appear desperate by asking his employer for a FIN number. 

I would like to know if MOM's timeline is accurate and we will know by today or tomorrow, or could the wait extend longer, say up to two weeks?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Miss Swan said:


> We know we can check using FIN number but my husband doesn't want to appear desperate by asking his employer for a FIN number.


I don't understand why he'd "look desperate" asking, but OK, why doesn't he ask the _agent_ for the FIN?


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> I don't understand why he'd "look desperate" asking, but OK, why doesn't he ask the _agent_ for the FIN?


For new applications from what I recall, the FIN will only be given to the candidate if it is approved.


----------



## BBCWatcher

ecureilx said:


> For new applications from what I recall, the FIN will only be given to the candidate if it is approved.


I'm not sure about that. I think the FIN gets assigned before in-principle approval in at least certain cases, e.g. DPs, even new ones.

Either way, though, it's time at least one agent had to do a _minor_ amount of work for the fee charged: answering a simple status inquiry. The agent is there, so use them!


----------



## simonsays

I may be wrong, unless the system is changed, only approval letter will show the FIN #

Rejections will only have a ref No.


----------



## beppi

S-Pass applications can take between two days and two months.
7 days is only the average.


----------



## Acheel

ecureilx said:


> I may be wrong, unless the system is changed, only approval letter will show the FIN #
> 
> Rejections will only have a ref No.


Just to share my experience, I got my SPASS rejected, but given a FIN to do the online check. So, it's likely the system has changed.

regards,
acheel


----------



## Miss Swan

Just to give you folks a quick head's up. S Pass has been approved, according to the MOM approval letter, it only took 2 days! I have no idea why the employment agent only updated us after 2 weeks. 

My husband's already in Singapore


----------



## tengbeo8690

Hi Ms Swan, it is good news to know that your husband has Spass. Do you know any Employment Agent having the service of Spass for Vietnamese?


----------



## simonsays

tengbeo8690 said:


> Hi Ms Swan, it is good news to know that your husband has Spass. Do you know any Employment Agent having the service of Spass for Vietnamese?


TengBeo, to get a pass, you need to find a job, and the employer has to process your EP

If you go through an agency, it also means, the agency has to find you a job

Knowing any agency is not useful unless you are able to secure a job


----------



## tengbeo8690

Thks ecureilx, as i cannot find a job by myself, so that I have to go through an agency. If you know some, plz let me know. I will contact it directly.


----------



## simonsays

tengbeo8690 said:


> Thks ecureilx, as i cannot find a job by myself, so that I have to go through an agency. If you know some, plz let me know. I will contact it directly.


did you use this wonderful tool called Google ?

as I said before, if it works for one person doesn't mean it will work for another

Recommending specific agencies is considered advertising on this forum and is not allowed

Period


----------



## tengbeo8690

Yes, I searched and found out some, but no reply from them. So sad


----------



## Asian Spirit

ecureilx said:


> did you use this wonderful tool called Google ?
> 
> as I said before, if it works for one person doesn't mean it will work for another
> 
> Recommending specific agencies is considered advertising on this forum and is not allowed
> 
> Period


To list or give information for agencies IS okay since the poster from Vietnam has asked for that specific information. No problem..


Jet Lag


----------



## tengbeo8690

It is good to get info through Vnese agencies but they charge candidates alot so that i want to contact Spore ones directly.


----------



## simonsays

Jet Lag said:


> To list or give information for agencies IS okay since the poster from Vietnam has asked for that specific information. No problem..
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


in any case, it's not gonna work, as agencies here work with counterparts, and those engaging Vietnamese will ask the same placement fee

tengbeo8690: this is a lean period for hiring, Hiring generally picks up end of January / Feb / March time.

You gotta keep applying, and if you can, applying from here may give you a one up

No pain, no gain


----------



## tengbeo8690

Thank you very much for your useful info and advice. Vnese is going to celebrate her new lunar year, perhaps i'll try to find job after that time.


----------



## beppi

If you cannot find a job by applying at suitable employers directly, an agent would also not be able to find you a job (because they also contact only the same pool of companies as employer).
Employment agencies in Singapore are generally of very limited use. That they often charge the job-seeker fees (which is illegal in Singapore) already shows that many of them are crooks!


----------



## chongkk

Miss Swan said:


> Just to give you folks a quick head's up. S Pass has been approved, according to the MOM approval letter, it only took 2 days! I have no idea why the employment agent only updated us after 2 weeks.
> 
> My husband's already in Singapore


that why i was wondering why your pass took so long. usually it is quite fast for asian country.

only for some more sensitive country, approval might be longer...


----------



## simonsays

chongkk said:


> that why i was wondering why your pass took so long. usually it is quite fast for asian country.
> 
> only for some more sensitive country, approval might be longer...


Errr .. seriously ?

Asian countries are subject to random vetting that can take up to a month 

Nice to see you make so many posts in a short time though ...


----------

